# Some Reverse Rally & Bay Area E39 Crew caravan pics



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Bay Area E39 Crew caravan heading out:


















Post-festivities picture opp and waiting for the ~150 car main BMW Road Rally to pass:


















Cool CHP officer who owns 4 BMW's and stopped by to chat in his 4.6L Ford cruiser:


















Road Rally:










Heading home:










As fun as B'fest was, the ride up and back were equally memorable. Hope we didn't piss off too many other drivers! 

Huge kudos to Cutter Motors, Jon Shafer, the sponsors, and most importantly, to all of us who braved the possible rain!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Awesome pics Viet!!!!

Thanks for coming down again....

Wait 'til next year.... Do we have to?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

That one shot with the line of cars and the mountains in the background is awesome! :thumbup:


----------

